# Valkyria Chronicles kommt für PC



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2014)

*Valkyria Chronicles kommt für PC*

Das bisher nur für Konsolen erschienene Spiel Valkyria Chronicles wurde nun für den PC angekündigt.
Viel dazu gibt es noch nicht, nur hier die offizielle Bestätigung auf Twitter: https://twitter.com/SEGA/status/526884918677471232


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2014)

Neue Informationen auf Steam dazu:

The critically acclaimed RPG Valkyria Chronicles invades PC!

Set in a fictitious continent reminiscent of 1930s, Valkyria Chronicles depicts Europe divided in two and ruled by two super powers: the Empire and the Federation. The Empire has set its sights on invading a small neutral country called Gallia, situated in the middle of the two superpowers territories, in an attempt to secure invaluable natural resources. Within this struggle a hero named Welkin, and his fellow soldiers of the Federation's 7th Platoon, are fighting back against the invasion and the Empires attempts to unify the continent under its power. 

During the ensuing war the Federation discovers that the Empire possesses a secret weapon, known as the "Valkyria" - an ancient race with special powers thought to exist only in legends. With this new discovery the fate of the Federation's ability to turn the tide of the war, and the hope for a better future, hang in the balance.    



“CANVAS” graphics engine: A unique engine that produces breath taking images that look like watercolour paintings in motion.


“BLiTZ” tactical battle system: Experience strategic manoeuvring of units combined with conventional RPG gameplay, all layered on top of the moment to moment action afforded by real-time controls as players command each squad member and tank in battle.


Epic storyline: Players will immerse themselves in the epic struggle for freedom, as the fate of the world lies in the hands of Welkin and the members of the 7th platoon.


Customisation: Over 100 customisable characters allow players to create a variety of platoons to suit each battle’s needs.


Beautifully rendered battlefields: Players explore 30 different environments, using unique terrain features to gain advantages in battle.

Additionally this brand new PC digital version comes bundled with all previously released DLC, including:



Hard EX Mode (harder versions of skirmish missions in the main game)


Edy’s Mission “Enter the Edy Detachment” (a side story campaign)


Selveria’s Mission “Behind Her Blue Flame” (a side story campaign)


Challenge of the Edy Detachment (six challenge missions)

Als Termin wird dort der 11.November angezeigt und der Preis beträgt 17,99€. Als Sprache wird dort Japanisch und Englisch angegeben, deutsche Texte scheint es da wohl nicht zu geben: Save 10% on Valkyria Chronicles™ on Steam


----------

